# The iPhone XS thread



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2018)

Announced 12th September. 

All the rumours of three devices pretty much look confirmed. All will look like the current X with the XS version of the 5.8” model (the same as the X) expected to come in at around £800. £200 less than the X’s launch price. 

A ‘cheaper’ lcd and plastic bezel version expected to be around £700 with only one camera lens. 

Expect the XS plus to be around the £1000+ mark. 

All ditch the home button in favour of Face ID. 

Along with iOS 12 not offering anything super amazing from the betas the XS is simply looking a release for those in the market for a new phone or near the end of a contract. If you already have an X it doesn’t look like an upgrade is worth it. 

New watches are also expected to be announced at event along with iPads and potentially a new Mac mini. 


Huge leak shows off the new iPhone XS


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 31, 2018)

Who would buy a single-lens cheap one for £700 when the real thing is £800?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2018)

Is that how much these bloody things cost these days? I really don't get it. No wonder the streets are full of phone zombies, everyone is getting their money's worth.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 8, 2018)

I have an iPhone 7 and and iPad that both need replacing. Thinking of replacing both with the Xs Max or whatever it will be called.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2018)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that how much these bloody things cost these days? I really don't get it. No wonder the streets are full of phone zombies, everyone is getting their money's worth.


Also, what is it with those floppy haired Beatles and their outrageous so-called tunes? Young people today don’t know the price of a half pint of tuna down the dog and duck. And the end of national service! Don’t get me started.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2018)

Tbf tho I’m pretty sure there’s:

a) a general thread for iDevices that is more than suitabl for this blaaah; and
b) honestly, no one will care enough for a single thread about a single new semi-derivative phone offering.


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 12, 2018)

iPhone Xs Max announced. Fucken gettin’ one innit


----------



## xenon (Sep 12, 2018)

Meh

 Not getting a new phone this year, maybe not next either. They just don’t do anything more I need. And I don’t wanna drop   Several hundred quid on something just so I can carry on doing what I do now without it getting choked on the operating system bloat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2018)

Jesus these naming schemes are shite...

Happy with my iPhone X, love the idea of a bigger screen but don’t see anywhere near enough a spec bump to shell out this year...


.


----------



## Mrs D (Sep 17, 2018)

I thought the XS was going to stand for extra-small, like it usually does. I am disappoint. Do not want.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 17, 2018)

What can it actually do over and above a bog standard iPhone that justifies it costing over a grand?

You can buy a pretty beefy desktop for that kind of wedge,the Xs is still just a phone.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What can it actually do over and above a bog standard iPhone that justifies it costing over a grand?


Comes without a headphone socket for extra amazingness.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What can it actually do over and above a bog standard iPhone that justifies it costing over a grand?


Extract more money from gullible fools.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Extract more money from gullible fools.


Brand it android, and you can gouge the “non gullible” ones too


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Brand it android, and you can gouge the “non gullible” ones too


I can't think of a single Android user who would pay a grand for a phone, whereas most Apple sheep would.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 17, 2018)

still surprised that the watch has now been listed as a medical device and will alert people if you fall over


bit of a different market for apple


----------



## cybershot (Sep 17, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't think of a single Android user who would pay a grand for a phone, whereas most Apple sheep would.



But £869 for a Samsung s9 plus is fair game.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> But £869 for a Samsung s9 plus is fair game.


True, but it's still not a grand  (OK, there are idiot Android users, too)


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> True, but it's still not a grand  (OK, there are idiot Android users, too)


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2018)

cybershot said:


> But £869 for a Samsung s9 plus is fair game.


Still a shitload cheaper than Apple's insane prices which _start _at £1,100 and soar up to the comedy gold 'more money than sense' £1,450 option.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 147254


Exception vs Rule


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 147254


They do the same hideous makeovers for iPhones too.



Edit to add: And they're even more expensive and hideous.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2018)

editor said:


> They do the same hideous makeovers for iPhones too. Same stupid price too.
> 
> https://www.trulyexquisite.co.uk/product-page/luxury-limited-edition-tiger-iphone-x


Yes, but that’s only the link for gullible people. 

I was helpfully providing a link for everyone else


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Yes, but that’s only the link for gullible people.
> 
> I was helpfully providing a link for everyone else


Exception vs Rule.
All iPhone owners are gullible, whereas some Android users are


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Exception vs Rule.
> All iPhone owners are gullible, whereas some Android users are


Presumably, it’s only a handful of android users who don’t believe that. 

#instantrimshot.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Presumably, it’s only a handful of android users who don’t believe that.
> 
> #instantrimshot.com


Yes, the gullible ones.
#doublerimshot.cum


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 17, 2018)

Actual , btw.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 17, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Exception vs Rule.
> All iPhone owners are gullible, whereas some Android users are



I was always an android user until I ended up with a defective galaxy s3 which would randomly switch itself off and flash the Samsung logo at awkward moments like me needing to access travel documents on the move.
So I became an ‘Apple sheep’ and not had similar shit happen.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2018)

Great camera but not the best
The iPhone XS camera beats the iPhone X, but not the Pixel 2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2018)

cybershot said:


> But £869 for a Samsung s9 plus is fair game.



Yeah but Android is for angels...you’re not allowed to call bullshit on Google when it comes to the fandroids...[emoji23]


.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was always an android user until I ended up with a defective galaxy s3 which would randomly switch itself off and flash the Samsung logo at awkward moments like me needing to access travel documents on the move.
> So I became an ‘Apple sheep’ and not had similar shit happen.


Did you take it to be repaired? Samsung replaced just about all of my (second hand) S7 when I took it to their London store. For free.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Great camera but not the best
> The iPhone XS camera beats the iPhone X, but not the Pixel 2


Not even second best 
Xiaomi Mi 8 beats Apple iPhone X and Google Pixel 2 in DxOMark’s camera test


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2018)

The advertising is a bit deceptive, using an image that obscures the dirty great ugly notch at the top. Naughty Apple.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Did you take it to be repaired? Samsung replaced just about all of my (second hand) S7 when I took it to their London store. For free.


Crikey. 

That sounds like a whole bucketload of manufacturing defects :/ 

Suppose you were lucky that there was anything there that didn’t need replacing, really. 

Well done on that.


----------



## alcopop (Sep 29, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Crikey.
> 
> That sounds like a whole bucketload of manufacturing defects :/
> 
> ...


At least it didn’t catch  fire and explode!


----------



## alcopop (Sep 29, 2018)

editor said:


> The advertising is a bit deceptive, using an image that obscures the dirty great ugly notch at the top. Naughty Apple.
> 
> View attachment 148421


Hmm. Virtually all new Android phones have copied the notch.

Twat


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Hmm. Virtually all new Android phones have copied the notch.
> 
> Twat


Actually, quite a lot of new Android phones don't come with a monster Apple-sized notch, but what has that to do with_ the point_, which was the way they've used an image that just about airbrushes out the big ugly notch?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Crikey.
> 
> That sounds like a whole bucketload of manufacturing defects :/
> 
> ...


Eh? It was over a year old, second hand phone off ebay and they volunteered to replace everything including the battery for free. Sounds like a win to me.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Eh? It was over a year old, second hand phone off ebay and they volunteered to replace everything including the battery for free. Sounds like a win to me.


Only a year old :/ And already everything needing replacing? :/

Sort of thankful that none of my phones have needed comprehensive overhauls after such a short time. 

Not since the whole “HTC1 / Android” experiment, at least :/


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 29, 2018)

Xiaomi mocks Apple by offering an Mi8 (better than an iPhone Xs), Mi Notebook pro (better than a Macbook pro), Mi Band 3 and bluetooth headphones for the same price as an iPhone Xs

Xiaomi offers a Smartphone, Laptop, Mi Band 3, and Mi Bluetooth Headset for the same price of a new iPhone


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Did you take it to be repaired? Samsung replaced just about all of my (second hand) S7 when I took it to their London store. For free.



No, the solution was to move to a superior product; had no issues since.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

editor said:


> Actually, quite a lot of new Android phones don't come with a monster Apple-sized notch, but what has that to do with_ the point_, which was the way they've used an image that just about airbrushes out the big ugly notch?



Monster size? I fear you may lack perspective when it comes to size...I’ve had an iPhone X for nearly a year and monster notch it ain’t.


.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> No, the solution was to move to a superior product; had no issues since.


Good job that no one ever reports problems with their iPhones. Oh, wait...


----------



## discobastard (Oct 1, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Monster size? I fear you may lack perspective when it comes to size...I’ve had an iPhone X for nearly a year and monster notch it ain’t.
> 
> 
> .


I had a proper play with one for the first time on Friday night. I barely noticed the notch at all. 

I can’t understand why people get so upset about it. It was a very impressive handset 

Come to that, I can’t understand why people are having such childish discussions about tiny differences in smartphones which are all, frankly, pretty decent.  

Who cares, FFS ?!  Buy what you want to use and then shut the hell up.  I couldn’t care less whether your camera is 4% better than mine!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 1, 2018)

Where’s the fun in that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I had a proper play with one for the first time on Friday night. I barely noticed the notch at all.
> 
> I can’t understand why people get so upset about it. It was a very impressive handset
> 
> ...


with a an attitude like that i am not sure why you're on urban where the things you deplore are the core of our activity.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I had a proper play with one for the first time on Friday night. I barely noticed the notch at all.
> 
> I can’t understand why people get so upset about it. It was a very impressive handset
> 
> ...


Of course it's an impressive handset because it's one of the _most expensive phones on the planet -_you can spend up to £1,349 on one of these phones. And you make the very same point others have made - with such tiny differences in performance over other, cheaper handsets, how the hell can they justify charging such a ridiculous amount.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

It's not bursting into flames like the Samsung did, but this is a fair sized fuck up for a massively expensive phone



Apple silent amid 'chargegate' complaints


----------



## cybershot (Oct 1, 2018)

Unbox Threapy guy hates Apple probably more than editor, it's always difficult to take him seriously. I used to like him, but he became a bit of a knob after bendgate.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Unbox Threapy guy hates Apple probably more than editor, it's always difficult to take him seriously. I used to like him, but he became a bit of a knob after bendgate.


Did you watch the video? Do you _really _think he was faking what happened?

How about all the reports on the Apple forums? All fake too?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Did you watch the video? Do you _really _think he was faking what happened?
> 
> How about all the reports on the Apple forums? All fake too?


Remember This:
"You have no phone signal because you're holding the phone wrong"?
Apple responds to iPhone 4 reception issues: you're holding the phone the wrong way

Cue:
"Your phone isn't charging because you're charging it wrong"


----------



## cybershot (Oct 1, 2018)

editor said:


> Did you watch the video? Do you _really _think he was faking what happened?
> 
> How about all the reports on the Apple forums? All fake too?



Did I suggest he was faking it? No, I don’t think he’s faking it. Try following him and see how long it takes before he does your head in. Then you might understand why he’s difficult to take seriously.

Still, at least it don’t explode hey!


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Did I suggest he was faking it? No, I don’t think he’s faking it. Try following him and see how long it takes before he does your head in. Then you might understand why he’s difficult to take seriously.
> 
> Still, at least it don’t explode hey!


I've no interest in following any tech sites on YouTube thanks, but given that the problem is being reported by a lot of people it would seem that there is a bit of a whoopsie going on.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 1, 2018)

#inthetopthree #theothertwoareabitoddgiventhethreadmind


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 148571
> 
> 
> 
> #inthetopthree #theothertwoareabitoddgiventhethreadmind


#stalkyweird


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 1, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> View attachment 148571
> 
> 
> 
> #inthetopthree #theothertwoareabitoddgiventhethreadmind



How come it isn’t in numerical order?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 1, 2018)

editor said:


> #stalkyweird


Says the bloke obsessively posting about phones he hates  Literally, the two of you. It’s embarrassing


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 1, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> How come it isn’t in numerical order?


Lazy Llama 

?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Says the bloke obsessively posting about phones he hates  Literally, the two of you. It’s embarrassing


Apologies, I didn't realise the thread was specifically for fanboys, and it seems wrong to pass up an opportunity to watch them squirm.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 1, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Apologies, I didn't realise the thread was specifically for fanboys,


Oh, it clearly is!

Just not Apple “fanboys.” Who seem to mostly live on in the minds of a few, to quote the editor, “stalkyweird” fandroids. I don’t think anyone gives a shit anywhere near half as much as you two


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 1, 2018)

£1.35k on a phone! 
Come on - what justifies it? It isn’t more powerful than similarly priced laptops and certainly not desktops (or that more powerful than an iPhone 6).


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh, it clearly is!
> 
> Just not Apple “fanboys.” Who seem to mostly live on in the minds of a few, to quote the editor, “stalkyweird” fandroids. I don’t think anyone gives a shit anywhere near half as much as you two


I'm simply imparting my wisdom. Trying to educate people who think that paying over 1300 quid for an inferior phone is sensible. But I can only lower the ladder. You must make the effort to grasp it and climb onto it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Oct 1, 2018)

Is XS extra small?



I'll get my coat.....!>>>>>


----------



## cybershot (Oct 1, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm simply imparting my wisdom. Trying to educate people who think that paying over 1300 quid for an inferior phone is sensible. But I can only lower the ladder. You must make the effort to grasp it and climb onto it.



I doubt anyone on here even thinking about an iPhone Xs is even considering the top end £1300 one. Unless you’re doing loads of videos you don’t need the storage space of that model. So I don’t know why everyone keep quoting the £1300 as if everyone buying an Xs is actually spending that much. 

And if they are, and they can afford it and want it. Who gives a shit.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I doubt anyone on here even thinking about an iPhone Xs is even considering the top end £1300 one. Unless you’re doing loads of videos you don’t need the storage space of that model. So I don’t know why everyone keep quoting the £1300 as if everyone buying an Xs is actually spending that much.
> 
> And if they are, and they can afford it and want it. Who gives a shit.



Is that what it is: storage for videos?
Anyone wanting to spend that kind of cash would buy a dedicated camera!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 1, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is that what it is: storage for videos?
> Anyone wanting to spend that kind of cash would buy a dedicated camera!



You can store whatever you want on it, but with iCloud storage working very well when it comes to photo and video it seems an excessive amount of local storage. All my photos currently only use 230mb on my device. 14gb is in use out of 64gb and I’ve had the phone almost 12 months. 

The only other reason i can see is games, but there’s better devices to play games on and you can get a pretty impressive pc gaming rig for the same price. So I doubt it’s gamers buying 256GB of storage.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I doubt anyone on here even thinking about an iPhone Xs is even considering the top end £1300 one. Unless you’re doing loads of videos you don’t need the storage space of that model. So I don’t know why everyone keep quoting the £1300 as if everyone buying an Xs is actually spending that much.
> 
> And if they are, and they can afford it and want it. Who gives a shit.


The cheapest one is a grand. That's still 3 times the price of a far superior phone. The top of the range is £1450.
If people driving ridiculously overpriced cars are fair game on here, then so should Apple fanboys, with their ridiculously overpriced phones.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 1, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> The cheapest one is a grand. That's still 3 times the price of a far superior phone. The top of the range is £1450.
> If people driving ridiculously overpriced cars are fair game on here, then so should Apple fanboys, with their ridiculously overpriced phones.



And like the cars. The owners troll you and you troll the owners. In reality everyone thinks they are getting one over the other but actually both sides don’t really give a shit other than to think they are winding each other up.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 1, 2018)

cybershot said:


> And like the cars. The owners troll you and you troll the owners. In reality everyone thinks they are getting one over the other but actually both sides don’t really give a shit other than to think they are winding each other up.


Exactly! I don't care what phone someone owns. I just love winding up Apple fanboys


----------



## cybershot (Oct 1, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Exactly! I don't care what phone someone owns. I just love winding up Apple fanboys



Everyone’s too old to really give a shit what anyone thinks here.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Of course it's an impressive handset because it's one of the _most expensive phones on the planet -_you can spend up to £1,349 on one of these phones. And you make the very same point others have made - with such tiny differences in performance over other, cheaper handsets, how the hell can they justify charging such a ridiculous amount.


No, I just mean why do people seem to get so upset about it.  They charge a ridiculous amount because people will pay it.  Who cares?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2018)

iOS 12.1 Beta Includes Fix for iOS 12 iPhone and iPad Charging Issue


----------



## alcopop (Oct 2, 2018)

discobastard said:


> No, I just mean why do people seem to get so upset about it.  They charge a ridiculous amount because people will pay it.  Who cares?


Basically


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Hmm. Virtually all new Android phones have copied the notch.
> 
> Twat


For your information and education, it was actually an _Android phone_ that was the first with a notch. 



> To say those Android phone makers “copied” the notch from Apple doesn’t ring true. (As far as I know Apple owns no patent on the design element, although I’ve asked Apple to confirm that.) They simply found themselves in the same obvious design predicament as Apple, and opted for a similar solution. And Essential shipped a phone with a notch–albeit a small one–before the iPhone X arrived
> No, Android Phone Makers Didn’t Steal The iPhone X’s Notch





> So Apple didn’t have the first notch, or the first face recognition, or the first haptic feedback, or the first PC-less smartphone, or the first fingerprint sensor, or the first big screen, or the first bezel-free display, etc. Very few actual firsts. But when Apple does it, everyone else sees that like a blessing from the Pope. Apple made it ok to sell a phone without a swappable battery. Apple made it ok to eliminate the headphone jack.
> https://www.quora.com/How-do-people...essential-phone-did-it-first-as-far-as-I-know



HTH. HAND. 

Oh and don't call me a twat please. It's not my fault that you got your facts all muddled up!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2018)

editor said:


> a monster Apple-sized notch



It’s about 1.5cm.

Do you describe your penis as “monster” too?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 7, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It’s about 1.5cm.
> 
> Do you describe your penis as “monster” too?


Using the small/far away principle. It seems it's actually bigger than a human being (the notch, not editor's penis)


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It’s about 1.5cm.
> 
> Do you describe your penis as “monster” too?


Compared to a screen with no ugly notch yes it is big and ugly. And other manufacturers do have much smaller ones. Can't see how anyone can describe them as a nice design feature, and I'm really not sure why my monster unleashed cobra schlonger is involved in this discussion.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 10, 2018)

I really don't have a problem with the notch. I don't know why some people find it so irritating.

It's either that or bezel if you want a front facing camera and ear speaker. All Apple are doing is adding some extra screen around the edges of the area that cannot be screen. It's entirely something I can live with and don't even think about.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 10, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I really don't have a problem with the notch. I don't know why some people find it so irritating.
> 
> It's either that or bezel if you want a front facing camera and ear speaker. All Apple are doing is adding some extra screen around the edges of the area that cannot be screen. It's entirely something I can live with and don't even think about.



You could always get a PIxel 3 if you want the best of both worlds, a hideous notch AND a bezel


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> You could always get a PIxel 3 if you want the best of both worlds, a hideous notch AND a bezel


Or just get a Galaxy S9 which looks positively futuristic compared to both *and* comes with a glorious headphone jack for everlasting, no-charging-or-adaptors-needed listening pleasure. That changes everything!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Or just get a Galaxy S9 which looks positively futuristic compared to both *and* comes with a glorious headphone jack for everlasting, no-charging-or-adaptors-needed listening pleasure. That changes everything!



Oh god yes.

I see the mega-expenssive Pixel Slate has binned the headphone jack too. Bastards.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Oh god yes.
> 
> I see the mega-expenssive Pixel Slate has binned the headphone jack too. Bastards.


It is the future, sadly. Thanks Apple, you wasteful cunts.



> If you're one of those people (I certainly am) who doesn't like dongles and thinks wired headphones still have advantages over wireless ones, this is bad news. Ever since Apple "courageously" killed the headphone jack by omitting it in the iPhone 7 in 2016, numerous phone makers followed suit — but not Samsung.
> 
> Instead, Samsung threw jabs at Apple, pointing out that its phones still have this simple, yet useful feature.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2018)

editor said:


> It is the future, sadly. Thanks Apple, you wasteful cunts.



But Apple wern't the first to get rid of the headphone jack!


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

cybershot said:


> But Apple wern't the first to get rid of the headphone jack!


But Apple are the ones who influence the industry, what with them being the richest fuckers on the planet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2018)

cybershot said:


> But Apple wern't the first to get rid of the headphone jack!



Indeed and I remember a certain Android love raving about that first G1 and dismissing comments about tbt head phone jack as no big deal at the time.

It’s funny how it’s an outrage when Apple does it but when everyone else follows it’s fine. See also: the notch.


.


----------



## Mrs D (Oct 19, 2018)

editor said:


> But Apple are the ones who influence the industry, what with them being the richest fuckers on the planet.



That must be because they make dreadful overpriced tat that no one wants to buy.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2018)

Mrs D said:


> That must be because they make dreadful overpriced tat that no one wants to buy.


Returning banned poster banned for the sixth or seventh time.


----------



## xenon (Oct 19, 2018)

Ha. Who was it? They lasted quite a while.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2018)

Lol, I knew it. Who was it?


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Lol, I knew it. Who was it?


bi0boy, Lambert Simnel, Perkin Warbeck, Juno4000 and more. I remember bioboy was a decent poster but then he had some sort of shouty meltdown and has never been the same since. Shame.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 19, 2018)

editor said:


> bi0boy, Lambert Simnel, Perkin Warbeck, Juno4000 and more. I remember bioboy was a decent poster but then he had some sort of shouty meltdown and has never been the same since. Shame.


Ta


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 19, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Was that the lad from Cambridge? You’re certainly ringing a bell.
> 
> Iirc, after one major company collapsed he’d had two or three other brand failures, and the dragons were concerned that he might not be able to establish a distinctive new ID? And that if he did, there were likely to be real problems with a lack of IP - the same essential product would soon be cropping up in a variety of generic formats everywhere. At most, his new brand would last a few months.
> 
> Or am I thinking of someone else?





Mrs D said:


> That was the one. They saw big problems with new brands setting out with good intentions but being unable to resist engaging with certain encumbent players in the market. No success in that visit to the den but a promising future with new IP on the horizon and a newly created oversight board to ensure old working practices didn’t return.


Oh well!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 23, 2018)

The iPhone xr is getting rave reviews but I’m not quite sure I agree with most tech sites opinion that a $749 phone is a ‘budget’ phone. 

Rather than posting tons of links I’ll steal the guardians review roundup. 
iPhone XR review roundup: cheaper and brighter with longer battery life


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2018)

cybershot said:


> The iPhone xr is getting rave reviews but I’m not quite sure I agree with most tech sites opinion that a $749 phone is a ‘budget’ phone.
> 
> Rather than posting tons of links I’ll steal the guardians review roundup.
> iPhone XR review roundup: cheaper and brighter with longer battery life


Well it's budget priced compared to most Apple phones, but in my world, $749 is a high end phone...


----------



## Gromit (Oct 23, 2018)

I had really really planned to flog my second* 6s to the death.

So it’s to my surprise that I now have a 256mb iPhone Xs in silver. Couldn’t bring myself to go gold. 

Bought it tax free in Japan so it worked out about 20% cheaper. 

I miss the finger print reader. I’m not convinced Face ID is a good thing yet. 

* Got a free replacement on my old one by Apple back in Jauary.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2018)

I've decided FaceID is a step backwards. 

Fingerprint was better and less bothersome. Especially for Apple pay.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2018)

Gromit said:


> I've decided FaceID is a step backwards.
> 
> Fingerprint was better and less bothersome. Especially for Apple pay.



I’ve yet to use it as still on a 7plus but isn’t it just a cast of double click the power to bring up card options and hold to face to ID before holding next to the card reader?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I’ve yet to use it as still on a 7plus but isn’t it just a cast of double click the power to bring up card options and hold to face to ID before holding next to the card reader?



If it doesn't recognize your face, it just asks for your passcode, it's a slight inconvenience and makes you look a twat to the cashier.

Does the fingerprint work in the same way with Apple Pay?

Because it always worked I never noticed if it did this. Which slightly worries me in actually having Apple Pay enabled. Threaten someone with a knife for their phone, get them to give up the passcode, and as Apple Pay has no price limit like normal contactless, off they go on their jollies, probably to the Apple Store, to buy a ton of new new phones and Macs.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 3, 2018)

cybershot said:


> If it doesn't recognize your face, it just asks for your passcode, it's a slight inconvenience and makes you look a twat to the cashier.
> 
> Does the fingerprint work in the same way with Apple Pay?
> 
> Because it always worked I never noticed if it did this. Which slightly worries me in actually having Apple Pay enabled. Threaten someone with a knife for their phone, get them to give up the passcode, and as Apple Pay has no price limit like normal contactless, off they go on their jollies, probably to the Apple Store, to buy a ton of new new phones and Macs.



It’s always works for me, at least on the second try sometimes. I didn’t know Face ID had less accuracy tbh.

The thing which annoys me the most actually is the fact that my American Express always comes up as the default card, but still too many places dont take AMEX (Lidl, Subway, tons of coffee shops and restaurants) so I have to do that awkward re-selecting of cards wasting vital seconds of my life and earning me no cash back.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Nov 3, 2018)

Gromit said:


> I've decided FaceID is a step backwards.
> 
> Fingerprint was better and less bothersome. Especially for Apple pay.


Thanks, a friend just bought me an 8, a very last minute purchase and I didn’t have time to consult here  I had been thinking of the more modern phones, but the saving goes some way to offset the excess of the MacBook Air that turns up at my father’s house next week.
I hate selfies, I don’t want Siri as I don’t want to shout to my phone across the room. The 8 is a lot nicer than the 5s it replaces.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 3, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> It’s always works for me, at least on the second try sometimes. I didn’t know Face ID had less accuracy tbh.
> 
> The thing which annoys me the most actually is the fact that my American Express always comes up as the default card, but still too many places dont take AMEX (Lidl, Subway, tons of coffee shops and restaurants) so I have to do that awkward re-selecting of cards wasting vital seconds of my life and earning me no cash back.


The issue for me is that I wear varyfocals but not always. So I had to do a scan with my glasses and one without. It also means sometimes I hold the phone close and sometimes away. 

The main thing though is the whole hold it out to the near field, readjust my hand to double click, bring my hand back so the camera sees me properly, hold it back out palaver.

Before I just held the phone out with my thumb on the sensor and ding!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2018)

Gromit said:


> I had really really planned to flog my second* 6s to the death.
> 
> So it’s to my surprise that I now have a 256mb iPhone Xs in silver. Couldn’t bring myself to go gold.
> 
> ...



You'll get used to Face ID very quickly. Now when I use the home button on an iPhone or iPad it feels very slow indeed...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 15, 2019)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Gromit (Jan 15, 2019)

Betamax.


----------

